# Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???



## horstmann (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einer guten Winter-Wathose zum Meerforellenfischen. Ich denke ich habe nun das passende gefunden, aber wollte vorher nach Meinungen fragen.
Es handelt sich um die Kinetic "Svalbard Wader". Kennt jemand die Hose? Vielleicht habt ihr sie ja sogar selbst im Gebrauch? Langzeiterfahrungen?

Wenn ich mir noch ne undichte Neoprenhose kaufe dreh`ich nämlich durch...!
Ach ja, das ist sie: http://80.237.203.121/shop/product_info.php/products_id/14426/cPath/164_175_178/wathosen/kinetic-svalbard-wader,gr.-40/41.html 

Vielen Dank für eure postings!!!

Gruß, 

horstmann


----------



## Tüdel (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Guckst du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65623&highlight=Kinetic

Da steht so einiges über Kinetic Wathosen drin.

LG Tüdel


----------



## horstmann (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Jo, das stimmt!
Aber es scheint auch unterschiede im Hinblick auf die Qualität zwischen den einzelnen Modellen zu geben. Und genau das ist das Problem!

*Kinetic Svalbard *> hui?

*Kinetic Pine Dock *> pfui?

Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären...!
Aber wie gesagt, mein Interesse gilt eigentlich der Svalbard.

Gruß,

horstmann


----------



## uli.str (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Moin,
Kauf Dir die Svalbard Wader, fischt ein Kumpel seit Jahren - immer noch dicht!
Und für unter 85€ ein super Preis, im Set mit Watschuhen für unter 120€ zu haben.


----------



## horstmann (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an!!! #6


----------



## SEKT444 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Hallo,

habe nur eine "normale" Wathose mit Stiefeln dran. Habe hier jetzt gesehen das es da noch extra Watschuhe gibt ...

Ist diese Neopren-Hose unten offen ? Und hält das dicht mit diesen Watschuhen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

nee die ist nicht offen. Stell es dir wie eine Strumpfhose vor.
Sind also Füsslinge unten dran#h


----------



## dorschiie (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

wie groß sollte man sich so eine bux eigendlich bestellen?
1 oder 2 nummern größer ?
und gibt es auch die hose mit einem dickeren neopren?


----------



## AndreasG (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Ich trage normal Gr.42, die Kinetic Svalbard hab ich in 42-43 inkl. Schuhe. In Punkto Verarbeitung und Tragekomfort kann ich die Hose nur wärmstens empfehlen, bei derzeit 0° Wassertemperatur habe mich selbst bei stundenlangem fischen in der Ostsee nie kalt gefühlt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## horstmann (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Also wenn jetzt nicht noch ein paar postings kommen die von der Hose abraten, werde ich das Ding morgen bestellen!

Gruß,

horstmann


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

denke das du damit nix falsch machst!!!!
habe auch so eine und das ding ist super!!!


----------



## horstmann (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Wie fällt denn die Größe aus? Eher klein oder groß?

Gruß,

horstmann


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

also ich habe eine mit schuhgrösse 43 und die ist eher 44,was aber gut ist weil ich sowieso immer 2 paar socken an habe in ner wathose!!


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Mal ne Frage nebenbei: Wenn man z.B. Schuhgröße 44 hat und sich die entsprechende Wathose zulegt, muss man dann bei den Schuhen Größe 46 nehmen. 

Neopren trägt ja nun ganz schön auf. Oder ist das bei den Schuhen bereits entsprechend berücksichtig. D.h., Größe 44 fällt so groß aus, dass der Fuß mit der Neoprenhose reinpasst.


----------



## elbtwister (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

also bei der svalbard sind die füsslinge mit den schuhen so abgestimmt,daß du keine größeren schuhe brauchst.
habe auch die svalbard und bin voll glücklich mit den
teil#6 #6 #6 


               MfG jörg #h


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

Sind an den Watschuhen irgend welche Metallteile. Ist auf dem Bild schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## elbtwister (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

nee alles aus kunststoff.alles sauber verarbeitet.#6 

                Mfg jörg#h


----------



## sunny (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

@horstmann

Hast du die Wathose bereits bekommen? Bist du augenscheinlich zufrieden?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ultimative Neopren-Wathose???*

... Hochholposting...
Gibt es jetzt so nach einem guten Jahr ruhe in diesem Thread irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse (positiv oder negativ)über die Kinetic Svalbard???
Stehe nämlich auch grad vor einem Neukauf, nachdem meine Behr High Back nach 4 Jahren schwersten Wassereinbruch erlitten hat. 
Wollte diesmal auch was mit separaten Schuhen haben und der Kombipreis bei der AD von 119€ ist ja verführerisch...


----------

